# iCal et le format .ics



## olidev (12 Septembre 2002)

Je gère un site communal ou j'ai un agenda dans une base de donnée, je voudrais profiter de cet agenda pour générer automatiquement un fichier .ics compatible avec iCal qui pourra être utilisé par tous les heureux posesseurs de mac dans notre Ville. Mais il me faudrait pour cela plus d'info sur ce format. 

Je voudrais donc trouver les spécifications de ce format pour créer via programmation (PHP) un fichier de ce type.

Le format a l'air simple mais pour la date je suis bloqué /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif, voici le format date (en gras) :

BEGIN:VEVENT
DTSTAMP:20020909T230811Z
SUMMARY:Test
UID:7104611B-C459-11D6-ABD9-003065F198AC
DTSTART;TZID=Europe/Brussels: *20030329T200000 *
DURATIONT2H30M
END:VEVENT

En fait je gère un site communal ou j'ai un agenda dans une base de donnée, je voudrais profiter de cet agenda pour générer automatiquement un fichier .ics compatible avec iCal qui pourra être utilisé par tous les heureux posesseurs de mac dans notre Ville. Mais il me faudrait pour cela plus d'info sur ce format. 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## olidev (12 Septembre 2002)

En recherchant sur le web, j'ai pu constater que le format .ics est bien un standard, je suis tombé par hazard sur un lien intéressant, il s'agit de "Mozilla Calendar" qui supporte le même format et offre les mêmes possibilités que iCal. (publication, inscription, etc ...)  j'ai réussi à utiliser mon agenda publié avec iCal sur mon PC au bureau avec Mozilla Calendar ... pas mal non ?

Et j'ai même trouvé les spécifications  du format  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## minime (15 Septembre 2002)

Ton lien ne marche pas, on dirait qu'on ne peut pas mettre des liens ftp dans ce forum, j'ai retrouvé les specs sur cette page.

Ce format est étonnant, on peut même écrire des calendriers à la main. Copier/Coller/Sauver dans TextEdit au format ICS. Pour ajouter le calendrier le glisser dans Utilisateurs/User/Bibliothèque/Calendars avant d'ouvrir iCal. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

BEGIN:VCALENDAR
CALSCALE:GREGORIAN
PRODID:-//Apple Computer\, Inc//iCal 1.0//EN
X-WR-CALNAME;VALUE=TEXT:Les evenements
X-WR-TIMEZONE;VALUE=TEXT:Europe/Paris
VERSION:2.0
METHODUBLISH
BEGIN:VEVENT
SUMMARY:Evenement 1
DESCRIPTION:Evenement 1 hey hey
DTSTART;TZID=Europe/Paris:20020911T150000
DURATIONT1H
END:VEVENT
BEGIN:VEVENT
SUMMARY:Evenement 2
DESCRIPTION:Evenement 2 hey hey
DTSTART;TZID=Europe/Paris:20020913T100000
DURATIONT1H
END:VEVENT
BEGIN:VEVENT
SUMMARY:Evenement 3
DESCRIPTION:Evenement 3 hey hey
DTSTART;TZID=Europe/Paris:20020915T150000
DURATIONT1H
END:VEVENT
END:VCALENDAR

Il existe déjà un weblog à propos d'iCal, avec des trucs et astuces. On peut faire des choses hallucinantes, comme utiliser un calendrier pour poster sur son weblog avec un AppleScript (iCal2blog), ou l'inverse publier les entrées d'un weblog au format ICS à lire dans iCal.

Les calendriers du site Apple sont consultables avec un simple navigateur, par exemple pour les sorties de films (webcal://ical.mac.com/ical/Movies.ics) on peut afficher le calendrier en remplaçant webcal:// par http:// et en enlevant l'extension .ics. Ca donne http://ical.mac.com/ical/Movies.


----------



## Einbert (16 Septembre 2002)

Son lien fonctionne très bien, enfin presque...si tu avais regardé un peu plus, tu aurais vu qu'il y a néanmoins une petite erreur dans le lien...tu vires le http:// et tu n'auras plus que ftp://ftp.xxx.xxx ... et là, ben comme par magie, ça foncitonne /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif .

++


----------



## pulpnet (16 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais faire un calendrier partagé en lecture et écriture mais je n'y arrive pas, savez-vous comment faire ?
On ne peut faire que des calendriers partagé en lecture seul ???

@+


----------

